# USB 3 Kabel an USB 2 Buchse



## King_Sony (20. Juli 2011)

Hi,
trotz ewig langen googeln's hab ich keine brauchbaren Ergebnisse gefunden. Meine Frage: Kann ich folgenden Stecker an den USB 2.0 Port meines Notebooks stecken(bzw. funktioniert das dann auch^^): CONRAD USB 3.0/ESATA ANSCHLUSSKABEL 1,3M im Conrad Online Shop

LG Sony


----------



## skdiggy (20. Juli 2011)

Usb 3.0 ist abwärtskompatibel zu usb 2.0.


----------



## King_Sony (20. Juli 2011)

Ok Danke. Also heißt das es geht .

Aber ich könnte an eine USB 2 Festplatte nicht an einen USB 3 Port anschließen?


----------



## B3RG1 (20. Juli 2011)

King_Sony schrieb:


> Ok Danke. Also heißt das es geht .
> 
> Aber ich könnte an eine USB 2 Festplatte nicht an einen USB 3 Port anschließen?


 
korrekt


----------



## King_Sony (20. Juli 2011)

Ok, danke euch .

Jetzt hab ich das auch endlich gecheckt


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2011)

King_Sony schrieb:


> Aber ich könnte an eine USB 2 Festplatte nicht an einen USB 3 Port anschließen?


 
Klar kannst du das, sie läuft aber natürlich nur mit USB 2.0 Speed.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2011)

geht eine USB2.0-HDD echt nicht an nen USB3-Port ? ^^ Ich dachte, es sei dann lediglich so, dass man (natürlich) dann nur USB2.0-Speed hat...

*edit* ah, quanti - also hab ich doch nicht falsch gedacht ^^


----------



## B3RG1 (20. Juli 2011)

Stimmt, da hab ich was verwechselt 
Shame on me


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2011)

Ich das alles schon hinten und vorne durch- und ausprobiert. 
Geht alles problemlos. Lustig ist, wenn man einen guten USB 3 Controller hat, kann eine USB 2 Platte da sogar schneller sein als am USB 2 Port.
Es kann aber auch mal genau anders rum sein und der USB 3 Controller bremst die USB 2 Platte etwas ab.
Das muss man dann halt einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## King_Sony (27. Juli 2011)

Ok, danke euch


----------



## Stread (28. Juli 2011)

Das ist bisschen verwirrend zu lesen. 
Stimmt das so?
USB 2 Stecker -> USB 3 Buchse  geht
USB 3 Stecker -> USB 2 Buchse geht


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2011)

Ja, alles geht - aber USB3.0-Speed hast Du nur, wenn Port und Gerät beide USB3.0 sind. 

In Einzelfällen kann das KABEL evlt. bei Geräten nicht passen, die so eine "Typ B"Buchse haben, also nicht das flache USB wie am PC, sondern eines, wo der Stecker schmaler ist, dafür etwas höher - zB Drucker haben das oft. Wobei das dort glaub ich dann so ist, dass ein USB3-Kabel nicht ans Gerät passt - aber für ein USB2-Gerät ist ja idR ein USB2-Kabel vorhanden. Das ist aber ein mechanisches Problem, d.h. kaputtmachen kann man nix, außer man versucht es mit derber Gewalt


----------

